# Como montar una bobina de tesla de estado solido



## keros (Dic 16, 2007)

hola, 

quiero montar una bobina de estado solido, encontré una pagina: http://www.cientificosaficionados.com/tesla/tesla1.html

pero no explica ni el calculo ni como fabricar la bobina secundaria, 
podríais darme una mano por favor?


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 16, 2007)

Lei el link que colocaste y efecivamente no menciona cuantas vueltas tiene la bobina.

Pero se pueden deducir algunas cosas:
El diametro parece ser unos 10 Cm, el material supongo que seguira usando acrilico o metacrilato aunque en algunas fotos parece ser un tubo de carton
El largo parece ser unos 850 mm.
Si dividimos los 650 mm de largo del tubo (Largo libre o util) por una seccion de alambre de 0,4 mm nos da unas 1550 vueltas que para la relacion de transformadorrmacion es correcta.
Por la alta tension que genera no puede tener mas de 1 capa.
El alambre (Al ser una construccion "casera") no puede ser demasiado fino.
Un extremo de alambre va al sombrero de aluminio y el otro debe ir a tierra (Figura en el esquema)

Si das menos vueltas, solamente tendras un poco menos de voltaje de salida, no es grave
Si consigues mas vueltas tampoco sera grave
Si consigues muchas mas vueltas, se te pueden generar arcos internos en la bobina y tendras que hacerla nuevamente.

Saludos y felices arcos electricos


----------



## keros (Dic 16, 2007)

gracias.

intentare montarlo sin morir en el intento   

una cuetion mas, la bobina como dices y figura en el esquema, va conectada a tierra, pero esta 
no deveria estar conectada no? me parece recordar haver leido que no se conecta a tierra.

saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 17, 2007)

Si no conectas el polo "Inferior" de la bobina a tierra, tendras HV por los 2 extremos y te quemara toda la fuente de alimentacion por retorno de arcos.


----------



## keros (Dic 22, 2007)

saludos.

siempre me salen imprevistos...

me queda claro como montar el condensador principal, montando condensadores en serie y parralelo, y tambien montare de esta forma los condensadores el circuito triplicador. 

pero en las fotos que se muestran en la paguina, concretamente en la que los 30 condensadores
conectados, parece ser que hay una resistencia conectada entre bornes de cada paralelo, o eso parece.

en la paguina no dice nada de esto y en la direcion que da para mirar información sobre construcion  (http://www.richieburnett.co.uk/tesla.shtml) no dice para que sirbe, no tiene que ser muy inportante creeo...

 pero si alguien me puede explicar el por que esta hay se lo agradeceria.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 22, 2007)

Esa resistencia es para distribuir el voltaje total en forma pareja sobre los capacitores en serie, son todas del mismo valor (No influye mucho cual sea, mientras que sean iguales y de gran valor, por ejemplo 2,2 MOhms 2W


----------



## Elvis! (Dic 24, 2007)

La bobina debe estar conectada a una parte del circuito primario..ya que en las bobinas tesla las dos bobinas debe rezonar a la misma Frecuancia...Es decir oscilar al mismo tiempo...Eso segun algunos circuitos que pude ver


----------



## keros (Ene 25, 2008)

saludos.

he montado el tesla, creo que ha durado 0,5 segundos en marcha ja ja .
los condensadores de microndas no aguantan, almenos en mi caso.

no tendria problemas si me fabrico los condensadores del triplicador de igual manera que el principal. no?

gracias.


----------



## Elvis! (Ene 25, 2008)

Cuantos capacitores usaste?
Para un mejor funcionamiento..tienes que darle un margen amplio de tolerancia a los capacitores..De lo contrario lo mas probable es que muera muy rapido la bobina tesla..ni siquiera se va a dar cuenta de que funciono por 0,5 segundos..jaja..A los capacitores los puedes construir vos mismo..no vas a obtener capacidades muy grandespero capacidad van a poseer...aca te dejo un link donde se muestra como construir un capacitor..tienes que tener ciertas precauciones..ya que se manejan voltajes muy altos..pero posible es..

Este es el link  *-------------->* http://www.dgdc.unam.mx/fisilab1_b.html


----------



## keros (Ene 28, 2008)

gracias por el link elvis

esta interesante, pero los condensadores que me han dado problemas han sido los del triplicador.

tengo la opcion de fabricarlos pero no quiero conplicarme mucho la vida, tengo 2 fuentes y una etapa a medias y esto me esta durando mas que las obras de la sagrada familia, ja ja ja.

lo montare con condensadore en serie y en paralello.

saludos.


----------



## cesartm (Ene 28, 2008)

Tienes que usar varios condensadores en paralelo para que aumente la capasidad pero asegurate que sean de la misma capacitancia, no los pongas en serie porque disminuye la cantidad de los uF. Corrijanme si me equivoco lo lei en un libro de electronica basica.


----------



## Elvis! (Ene 28, 2008)

En serie nunca...Solo en paralelo..
Y otra forma de solucionar todo esto..es usar bancos de capacitores independientes..que sean capaces de soportar voltajes muy superiores a los que van a ser sometidos...
Lo que dice cesartm es correcto! Es muy simple de entender esa explicacion.
Si tienes dudas solo consulta!

Un saludo!


----------



## keros (Ene 30, 2008)

saludos.

los condensadores tiene que ser sobre 1 microF y creo que deben de soportar mas de 10000v.
tengo que ponerlos en serie para el voltaje y colocar series en paralelo para consegir la capacidad
que quiero.

vamos como la fabricacion de principal, no?


----------



## Elvis! (Ene 30, 2008)

*Keros* como dijo el que creo el sitio de donde sacaste toda la información..si no te apartas mucho del diseño original no pasa nada grave..Y si, los capacitores deben soportar mas de 10.000V..

Una pregunta..el tu Bobina Tesla usaste la resistencia limitadora de craga (Rp)?
Recorda que  sin ella se muere todo..Y la bobina no se entera de que funciono alguna vez!

Que partes usaste para tu bobina..podrias especificar que componentes usaste?..Sobre todo los modelos de los mismos..

Un saludo!


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 30, 2008)

Este no es un proyecto electronico normal, no trabaja con inofensivos 5 volt, sino con unos cuantos miles de voltios (baja intensidad) que te pueden dar desde un susto hasta un viaje directo a la morgue de tu hospital local! Los condensadores que se emplean en este artilujio se conseguen con personas que trabajen con refrigeracion! 

PD: Mejor intenta con la pequeñita y despues te avientas con la mas grande


----------



## keros (Ene 31, 2008)

saludos.

Elvis[. para la bobina he usado tubo de pvc de 10cm de diametro y 1550 vueltas mas o menos de hilo de 0.4 mm, a y una altura de 65cm ( el bobinado casi lo ocupa todo )

y si he puesto la Rp. los condensadores que use no me daban vuenas sensaciones, nas que nada por donde los consegui 

anthony123, a que te refieres con lo de que se consiguen con personas que trabajen en refrigeracion?

PD: de la pequeñita nada, o todo o nada    ja ja, 

[/b]


----------



## anthony123 (Feb 1, 2008)

Refrigeracion= aires, neveras, consolas,etc! Los motores de esos aparatos siempre tienen condensadores de 4000 volt/30 uF que podrias emplear para hacer la pequeña!


----------



## cesartm (Feb 1, 2008)

O en un horno de micro ondas, este tiene tambien un buen condensador es de 1 micro mas o menos y unos 3000 voltios.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 1, 2008)

anthony123 dijo:
			
		

> Los motores de esos aparatos siempre tienen condensadores de *4000 volt/30 uF*



MMmmmmm. . . 

No sera 400V 


http://www.elecond.com.ar/espanol/motoresfaston.html


----------



## Dano (Feb 1, 2008)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> anthony123 dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hasta ahora nunca e visto un condensador de ese tamaño en una nevera, lo mas grandes que conozco y que cuestan "barato" son los de microondas.

Saludos

PD: De seguro son 400V a menos que el motor trabaje con 4000V


----------



## keros (Feb 1, 2008)

saludos.

no los de microndas son los que use y no sirvieron y

en verdad los condensadores deverian de aguantar mas de 7000V no ?

de ser asi que opciones tengo,


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 1, 2008)

keros dijo:
			
		

> no los de microndas son los que use y no sirvieron y
> en verdad los condensadores deverian de aguantar mas de 7000V no ?




Donde los usaste ? (Esquema)
Que paso con los condensadores ? (Autopsia, foto, detalles)


Condensador de 7000V MMmmmmmmmmmm, Comercial seguro que no
Tal vez se pudiera conseguir alguno de recuperacion de algub transmisor a valvulas pero costaria un poco mas que mucho, diria casi como un  robo.


----------



## anthony123 (Feb 1, 2008)

Sorry eran de 400 V  ops: 

PD: que qieres hacer con la bendita bobinita? matar al vecino? asustar al profesor de electricidad 1?


----------



## keros (Feb 2, 2008)

saludos.

Fogonazo es el que esta al principio del post no lo he cambiado: http://www.cientificosaficionados.com/tesla/tesla1.html 

y sobre los condensadores, no te puedo poner una foto lo siento.

el caso es que se abrio uno de ellos y el otro se comunico. tal y como se cascaron los tire  donde
los encontre, en la basura.

 anthony123  lo quiero montar para ver el espectaculo, me fascinan los arcos 


PD: aunque lo de matar al vecino...     ja ja ja  imagina fabricar uno tamaño como los del comand and conquer 

gracias por el interes.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 2, 2008)

keros: Te preguntaba porque esos capacitores son de buena calidad, en ese esquema de triplicador de tension no deberian haber fallado.

Colocaste la Rp del esquema ?

Dijo Confucio Filosofo Chino (551 adC - 479 adC)
Si no logras que explote a la primera sigue intentando, pero desde lejos.


----------



## Elvis! (Feb 3, 2008)

*Keros* posiblemente ese sea el problema..como los encontraste en la basura..posiblemente ya estaban defectuosos o algo asi..y si tenemos en cuenta que montaste el circuto de la misma manera en que se muestra en esa pagina..la unica causa detus problemas deben ser los capacitores defectuosos..Antes de probar los capacitores directamente en la bobina prodrias armar un simple detector de fugas..y eso te sacaria cualquier duda sobre su estado..Acá te dejo algo..no se si funciona pero creo que si   

http://www.comunidadelectronicos.com/proyectos/fugas.htm

Un saludo!


----------



## keros (Feb 4, 2008)

saludos.

puede ser, los condensadores no eran fiables. 

todo esta conectado bien y lo he mirado nose cuantas vezes, haora me haceis dudar no se si fabricarlos o comprarlos 

gracias por el esquema elvis me lo guardo en mi repertorio me puede ser util pero para esto

no me la quiero jugar mas, como ultimas los comprare en un desguace y los comprobare 

mirare haver si encuentro donde lo vendan nuevo


----------



## Elvis! (Feb 4, 2008)

Nuevo...no se si estas dispuesto a gastar lo que cuesten..no creo que sean baratos..pero si queres tu bobina vas a tener que sacarlos de algún lado...

En fin creo que hasta aquí te pudimos ayudar..Espero que te valla bien en tu proyecto..yo mejor me quedo con mi Tesla en miniatura 

Suerte!..Un saludo!


----------



## anthony123 (Feb 4, 2008)

Elvis! dijo:
			
		

> Tesla en miniaturaD



De cuantos voltios?


----------



## Elvis! (Feb 5, 2008)

Ni idea..*Anthony*..en cuanto a sus dimenciones esta hecha con un tubo de PVC de 35cm de altura y 5cm. de diametro..en el cual se encuentra enrrolado un cable de cobre de 1mm aproximadamente..genera unas buenas chispas..a mi particularmente me entretienen..y a mis amigos mucho mas aun (No entienden porque estare tan loco para hacer esas cosas )
Y ademas tengo un generador de alto voltaje hecho solo con materiales reciclados..el cual me da unas chispas que poseen un voltaje que ronda entre los 2KV y los 5KV..Aun no medi eso (El componente principal en una bobina de encendido)
No hace mucho trate de hacer una Tesla con la bobina de encendido y despues de armar todo me di cuenta de que no iva a ir a ningun lado con eso, porque la bobina a cambio de producir alto voltaje me entrega un Amperaja verdaderamente miserable (Ley de Ohm).. ops: 

Un saludo para todos y que se diviertan haciendo chispas !


----------



## keros (Feb 6, 2008)

saludos.

muchisimas gracias a todos, agradezco buestra ayuda.

si consigo hacer que funcione, y no la palmo en el intento.  .

intentare poneros unas fotos y demas.


----------



## Elvis! (Abr 1, 2008)

Hola a todos!..Otra vez Elvis! con su maldito alto voltaje 

Hace un tiempo encontré este diagrama de una bobina Tesla muy pero muy sencilla y que según la TESLACOIL.NET funciona adecuadamente..Ahora bien..el problema es que dice que para que funcione sin el explosor ya que posee un voltaje demasiado reducido se debe sustituir dicho elemento por un H-Bridge o Puente H para nosotros..
Alguien puede explicarme un poco esto de los puentes H..solo se que se utilizan para hacer funcionar motores..Pero como ese no es el Objetivo mejor preguntar a quienes si saben..
Gracias desde ya!
Un saludo!


----------



## Elvis! (Abr 2, 2008)

Holaaa hay alguien por ahi?
Alguien me puede ayudar...respondiendo mi pregunta?

Nuevamente gracias desde ya!
Un saludo!


----------



## Dano (Abr 2, 2008)

Elvis! dijo:
			
		

> Holaaa hay alguien por ahi?
> Alguien me puede ayudar...respondiendo mi pregunta?
> 
> Nuevamente gracias desde ya!
> Un saludo!



2.7 Los usuarios no pueden revivir o reactivar temas publicando información inútil o sin sentido, o llevando a cabo cualquier otra acción para deliberadamente mantener arriba en el índice del foro dicho tema.


----------



## Elvis! (Abr 2, 2008)

Mil disculpas..No lo volvere a hacer!..Lo juro!

 ops:  ops:  ops:  ops:  ops:


----------



## Elvis! (Abr 15, 2008)

Hola gente!..Despues de averiguar que es y como trabaja un puente h y de pensar un poco mas..se me ocurrio hacer este diseño de bobina tesla...Y lo que quisiera saber es si alguien tiene fe en q funcione..basicamente consta de un rectificador el cul rectificara los 220VCA que slgan del enchufe de mi casa!..jeje!..Un puente h el cual se encuentra controlado por un simple oscilador y lo demas es propio de una bobina tesla un capacitor y dos bobinados..lo unico que no posee es el explosor el cual es sustituido por el peunte..Y por ultimo que transistores podra usar??Teniendo en cuenta que despues de reciticar e voltaje va a aumentar a 311VCC..Gracias desde ya!..Espero que tengan fe 

Áca les dejo el diagrama!

Un saludo!


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 15, 2008)

Elvis! dijo:
			
		

> ..Y lo que quisiera saber es si alguien tiene fe en q funcione..


Es que ese circuito NO funciona.
Los transistores del puente H estan mal puestos y aunque lo estuvieran, ese multivibrador no podria excitarlos.


----------



## Elvis! (Abr 16, 2008)

Entiendo...

Pero ese Puente H no esta mal montado..todos los transistores están dispuestos para que cuando las bases se exciten se produzca el estado de Corte/Saturación..el multivibrador quizás no pueda excitar las bases como vos decís..Y según vos..como deberían estar montados los transistores?.Por el multivibrador no hay problema utilizo otro que si pueda hacerlo y listo..Aunque todavía no se que otro usar :S


Un saludo!


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 16, 2008)

El puente tiene dos transistores con colector-emisor invertidos (el inferior-izq. y el superior-derecho).

Corregido eso, para que 'ese' puente trabaje la tension en las bases tiene que variar entre 0 y 311V (los 220 rectificados) y con algunos cientos de mA disponibles si queres que el puente maneje Amperes. Y con ese tipo de multivibrador no vas a poder.


----------



## Elvis! (Abr 17, 2008)

Mmm...tenes razon Eduardo!..no pense en eso..no lo tuve en cuenta...Pero que multivibrador podria exitar las bases entonces?..Por la tensión no hay problema ya que al multivibrador lo puedo hacer trabajar con la misma tensión obtenida del rectificador..Pero que multivibrador usar aparte de este no conozco :s

Alguien mas podria opinar si son tan amables?..Gracias dede ya!

Un saludo!


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 17, 2008)

Con un 555 y un FF aplicando las salidas Q y -Q al puente H
o con buffer inversor Smith Trigger (CD40106) de las 6 etapas usas una como oscilador, 2 en paralelo como driver de potencia y  otras 2 de igual forma pero con la salida invertida.
Con esto actuas tu puente H
Es conveniente agregar un potenciometro de ajuste de frecuencia para lograr la frecuencia de resonancia de la bobina y el capacitor.


----------



## Elvis! (Abr 17, 2008)

We!..Fogonazo!..Yo no se chino 


M explicas un poquito mas lo que me dijiste..


Muchas gracias desde ya!


Un saludo!:d


----------



## Elvis! (Abr 25, 2008)

Hola a todos..y otra vez yo con mi tesla!..Ya deben estar cansados de escucharme ops: 

Aca tengo otro diagrama de una "Mini-Tesla" y quisiera saber que valores deben tener lo componentes del oscilador Colpitts para que funcione a 15Khz o como calculo esto..Y que Mosfet podria utilizar solo se que tiene que ser de unijuntura pero otra especificacion desconozco!

Gracias desde ya!

Un saludo!


----------



## fraxisco (May 20, 2009)

como se llaman esos condensadores azules


----------



## Tacatomon (May 20, 2009)

Si te refieres a estos







Son de Poliester.

Saludos.


----------



## fraxisco (May 23, 2009)

¿¿¿esos condensadores de poliester tiene capacidad infinita?


----------



## Tomasito (May 23, 2009)

fraxisco dijo:
			
		

> ¿¿¿esos condensadores de poliester tiene capacidad infinita?




Si, y si los conectás a la linea telefónica, hablás gratis!       


Perdón, no me pude contener


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 23, 2009)

Los primeros capacitores que usé eran botellas de Leyden AUTÉNTICAS , entiéndase Quilmes de troli con agua y glicerina dentro y papel aluminio fuera , cómo 12 puestas en paralelo (soportadas dentro de sus propios cajónes con manijas   lo cuál los hacía portables   ).

Luego para tener algo más compacto los hice con placa de impreso de fiberglass apilados , desplazadas una y una de derecha a izquierda para hacerle las conexiónes , pero me hacía arco por los bordes , le puse siliconas y mejoró , pero no me gustó , así que hice un diseño sencillito que quitaba el cobre de los bordes y dejaba una lengueta afuera para soldar. Atadas con precinto , la ventaja de éste diseño fué que las veces que hizo arco se podía desarmar , raspar la carbonilla o cambiar las placas.

De fuente primaria usaba dos bobinas de automotor en serie , negativo unido con negativo , alimentadas desde sus dos positivos , directamente desde los 220 mediante con un dimmer y un capacitor (o dos en paralelo) de microondas. Salidas obviamente por las dos altas.

Con esa Tesla fusilé una Panasonic Super VHS  Reporter . . . que en aquella época era un cañón   

Les dejo dibujo de las placas y del apilado. Y del cadaver   

Suerte!


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 23, 2009)

Fuente primaria para Bobina de Tesla. 

*¡ OJO QUE ÉSTO TRABAJA CON VOLTAJES MORTALES !*

Les dejo el circuito del que yo usé , que utiliza componentes baratos y faciles de conseguir , si le dan demasiado al dimmer , las bobinas trabajarán sobre su límite. Si le van a dar mucha tensión , pongan un solo capacitor.

Tira entre 50 y 80 Kv   

Disfrútenlo   

 .


----------



## fraxisco (May 23, 2009)

algien me puede decir como se llaman estos condensadores. y como saber de cuantos faradios son, y cuanto voltaje resisten 
estos condensadores los saque de un tv.( los marcados con rojo)


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 23, 2009)

Tomá una lupa , buena luz y transcribinos que dice   . La bola de cristal hoy no trabaja   .

Parecen todos poliester , la capacidad se puede medir con algún tester que tenga esa función.

El voltaje que resisten solo se puede hacer por método destructivo   .

O sea que si tuvieras 100 sin denominación , destruís 3 o 4  y listo , pero si son sólo 2 . . . 






Saludos!

 .


----------



## fraxisco (May 23, 2009)

los dos condensadores dicen: 244j
                                                          200 f 
la f debe significar faradio quisas


----------



## keros (Abr 16, 2010)

saludos.

el primer intento fallo por culpa del diodo y un condensador del triplicador. 
aparte, el spark gap era una chapuza total. seguro que si lo primero huviese funcionado, el spark gap no, el motor usado solo dava 4500 rpm y la construcion no era solida ni adecuada.

he encontrado por fin todos los condensadores, de microondas usados y los diodos los he comprado nuevos. ( precio atraco )

el spark gap esta construido total mente nuevo y por manos de un tornero.
asi, gira perfecto y sin vivraciones, el motor nuevo que uso puede girar hasta 10000rpm

asi que voy a por el segundo intento, acabo unos detallitos y la enchufo!

no obstante, me gustaria que me aconsejarais sobre medidas de seguridad. 
no quiero correr riesgos, usare un termico y los cables que van al telsa los pasare por dentro de un tuvo de pvc. y NO pienso acercarme mucho al animalito. 

se me escapa algo? otras medidas?

otra cosa, los pulsos electromagneticos, que pueden hacer o hacerme ?


----------



## jorger (Oct 9, 2010)

Acabé ayer mismo mi bobina de tesla:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/picture.php?albumid=181&pictureid=1429

El secundario tiene un total de 764 vueltas con hilo de 0.45mm de diámetro.El primario solo tiene 6,75 vueltas.Es el número de vueltas ideal poru¡que si las aumento o las disminuyo la cosa funciona peor.

La potencia que tiene no llega ni a los ridículos 3w, pero tira arcos de 2cm y medio de longitud acualquier cosa que se le acerque.
Utilicé un flyback de una tv y un sencillo driver con un transistor que funciona estupendamente para la primera etapa.

Los condensadores, 2 solamente de 4nF y 1.5nF respectivamente van conectados en serie para poder soportar una tensión de 3200v.

El explosor es rotativo, con un motor de 24v de una impresora principalmente, con soportes de aluminio y demás.Los tornillos son de acero y enttre los tornillos del eje del motor y los de los soportes hay un espacio total de un par de milímetros solamente, para no sobrecargar los condensadores.

En las últimas pruebas uno de los condensadores no ha aguantado el estrés y ha terminado por explotar, haciendo un 'pff'.Esta tarde voy a conseguir más condensadores asique no tengo por qué preocuparme..

Puedo desarmar esta misma tarde un microondas para sacar el transformador y hacer la bobina mucho más potente, pero me parece muy peligroso andar con los transformadores esos asique por el momento voy a desistir de usarlo.

Saludos!.


----------



## fer7k (Nov 4, 2010)

Hola buenos días DOSMETROS. Soy un aficionado a crear materiales didácticos para la enseñanza de leyes y principios físicos.  Me gustaría que me ayudaras en la construcción de una bobina de tesla respetable. Me gusto tu diagrama pero la verdad sin fotos no lo entiendo muy bien, me gustaría que me dieras más información acerca del diagrama. 
¿Que son esas dos bobinas de automotor?
¿Qué es el Dimmer de luz a triac?
¿Qué son esos capacitores de microondas? 
¿Cómo están conectadas esas dos bobinas de automotor?
¿Dónde crees tú que las puedo conseguir?
GRACIAS


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Nov 4, 2010)

En este link: http://kaizerpowerelectronics.dk/tesla-coils/kaizer-sgtc-i/ hay varias versiones, y para fines didácticos parece bueno ya que lo podes alimentar con una batería.


----------



## jorger (Feb 1, 2011)

Estoy haciendo una tesla de 850w y tengo serias dudas.
Ya tengo montado el explosor, el transformador, el diodo de AT (hecho a base de diodos de 3A por perder el diodo original del microondas), parte del cableado..
Unas fotos:



El tema es que me estoy guiando en parte por el diseño que aparece en esta famosa página: http://www.cientificosaficionados.com/tesla/tesla1.html

Pero yo no uso triplicador ni nada, puro condensador.
Al grano, tengo un serio problema con Rp (mas bien con LR).
Tengo 2 transformadores de 220v (los que salen en la foto) con una resistencia en los bobinados de algo más de 200Ω que podría usar como inductores.
Como voy a poner inductores en vez de resistencias, la tensión del transformador se doblará, por lo que el condensador que en principio no está hecho para más de 2100v, se cargará a casi el doble, cierto?.
Hay alguna manera de evitar esto? 
Si no me las voy a tener que apañar como sea.

PD:He estado buscando en ebay y en la red en general alambre de cobre (de 0.3mm) para bobinar el secundario.Lo más que encuentro son rollos de 35m.Alguno sabe donde puedo encontrar rollos más grandes?

Un saludo.


----------



## fer7k (Feb 4, 2011)

muchas gracias  Black Tiger1954

se muy bonita es bobina jorger muestra mas diagramas

y especifica los materiales que usaste y como los conectaste por favor


----------



## jorger (Feb 5, 2011)

fer7k dijo:


> muchas gracias  Black Tiger1954
> 
> se muy bonita es bobina jorger muestra mas diagramas


No hay más diagramas que mostrar.Están sólo los necesarios (que son dos, 1 de cada versión).



> y especifica los materiales que usaste y como los conectaste por favor


Me lo parece o veo que tienes intención de copiar mi modelo?
Si quieres hacer una tesla, infórmate primero sobre su funcionamiento y de las partes básicas de las que está formada.Además de los peligros que tiene construir una de semejante potencia (casi 1Kw)..
Luego, móntala como te parezca pero no esperes a que quieras montar una y te lo den todo ''hecho''.

-----

Acabo de dar solución a mi problema: Voy a construir yo mismo un condensador de AT (no sería la primera vez).Con que soporte 6kv me doy por satisfecho..

Un saludo.


----------



## alcorte (Mar 22, 2011)

tengo una pregunta... ¿porque hacen las bobinas de una sola capa?... ¿es por problemas de aislacion o hay otro motivo?


----------



## rau (Abr 27, 2011)

buenas, hoy termine de armar mi bobina tesla casera,los resultados fueron increible logre producir esos rayos que salen del toroidal y se pierden en el aire, claro no son muy "gorditos" que digamos pero son de 4 cm. y si aserco un cable conectado a masa el rayo es de mas de 15 cm, claro quisas ustedes diran que no es mucho para ser una bobina tesla pero lo sorprendente es que utilizo 5v de entrada para exitar un flyback que a la ves carga el condensador. dicho candensar lo construi con papel alumiño y como aislante utilizo unos folios que se usan para acomodar las ojas en las carpetas.utilise 4 folios en total ya que la superficie del folio es bastante grande y no nesesite ponerle mas.
bueno creo que ya escribi demaciado asique me despido muy atentamente.
rau.


----------



## armando2904 (May 16, 2011)

Hola! estoy tratando de armar una bobina de tesla pero mi problema son los condensadores. Pense en los capacitores de auto. Estos capacitores rondan los 186 nf, significa que podria conectarlos en serie y obtener unos 10 nf que se requieren para mi proyecto y tambien aumentar el voltaje que puede soportar. Mi pregunta es, cuanto voltaje soportan estos capacitores? porque en el embalaje no figura nada. Gracias

armando2904


----------



## rau (May 17, 2011)

armando esos capacitadores no te van a servir de nada ya que no soportan ni 600v. pero la mejor forma es armar uno mismo los condensadores con papel alumiño y algun aislante. o tambien los televisores viejos poseen unos condensadores que soportan facilmente los 1600v y son de color rojo,( generalmente)
saludos


----------



## jorger (May 18, 2011)

rau dijo:


> armando esos capacitadores no te van a servir de nada ya que no soportan ni 600v. pero la mejor forma es armar uno mismo los condensadores con papel alumiño y algun aislante. o tambien los televisores viejos poseen unos condensadores que soportan facilmente los 1600v y son de color rojo,( generalmente)
> saludos


Así es, lo mejor es hacerse uno mismo un condensador, o sacar los de 1600v que traen los monitores y los tvs crt.Ojo, no todos los llevan.En ocasiones solo son de 600v.A veces te los puedes encontrard e hasta 2kv..
Depende de la suerte que tengas jeje.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 18, 2011)

He hecho los capacitores con botellas de vidrio (agua y sal o glicerina dentro , papel aluminio afuera) , con circuito impreso 

Ver el archivo adjunto 18363Ver el archivo adjunto 18364
Y con papel aluminio de cocina y de aislante PET cortado de botellas *lisas* de gaseosa , como la de la izquierda:







Saludos !


----------



## rau (May 21, 2011)

wau eso no se me avia ocurrido!! muy bueno ese aporte
ahora bien tengo una duda se podria utilisar la potencia que entrega un zvs para cargar unos condensadores de 10000v sin que estos se destruyan? tendria que probar pero me parese que podria funcionar, los dejo en sus manos.
PD la alimentacion tendria que ser de unos 12v para que la potencia no sea demasiada grande para los pobres condensadores


----------



## jorger (May 22, 2011)

rau dijo:


> wau eso no se me avia ocurrido!! muy bueno ese aporte
> ahora bien tengo una duda se podria utilisar la potencia que entrega un zvs para cargar unos condensadores de 10000v sin que estos se destruyan? tendria que probar pero me parese que podria funcionar, los dejo en sus manos.
> PD la alimentacion tendria que ser de unos 12v para que la potencia no sea demasiada grande para los pobres condensadores


 
Yo hice unos condensadores a base de hojas rectangulares de papel de aluminio y láminas de un plástico transparente de 0.3mm de espesor..aguantaba bien 8kv, pero al probarlo con el zvs la potencia era tal que el condensador se fogueó entero .

Un saludo.


----------



## rau (May 27, 2011)

mmm eso me temia. tendriamos que armar uno que soporte unos 15kv como minimo para que no se rompa el aislante y  se produscan fujas, o peor se termine calcinando el condensador.pero creo que si se supera ese problema el resultado tendria que ser bastante bueno ya que el zvs puede producir facilmente 10kv y con la suficiente potencia como para armarse una tesla que genere unos 150kv quizas mas si ponemos dos condensadores para aumentar la capacidad, para optener unos 13 cm de "rayos" que se descargan en el aire. para mi eso seria un buen resultado.
bueno quizas me deje llevar, pero creo que podria funcionar
saludos!!


----------



## orenes (Feb 14, 2013)

Hola a todos, estoy construyendo una bobina Tesla y me gustaría que se pudiese hacer que reproduzca sonido y que salgan los arcos cuando se toque una nota ya sea con una guitarra o con un piano, y saber si el esquema que tengo me vale para hacer eso.

Me gustaría que funcionase así:





Gracias a todos.


----------



## BKAR (Feb 14, 2013)

nose nada de bobinas teslas, pero les dejo este video:


----------



## chisporroteo (Feb 15, 2013)

orenes dijo:
			
		

> Hola a todos, estoy construyendo una bobina Tesla y me gustaría que se pudiese hacer que reproduzca sonido y que salgan los arcos cuando se toque una nota ya sea con una guitarra o con un piano, y saber si el esquema que tengo me vale para hacer eso.http://img94.imageshack.us/img94/6200/12642345262628ft82240.gif
> 
> Me gustaría que funcionase así:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ovcwnBaOMI
> ...



con eso harias un altavoz de plasma que es mas deducido que una bobina tesla


----------



## orenes (Feb 15, 2013)

Es que yo ya tengo un altavoz de plasma y ahora me gustaría tener una tesla pero no consigo un esquema para que solo funcione con las notas de un piano o de una guitarra.


----------



## EXELSIOR (Feb 15, 2013)

Pero deberia ser una tesla de gran tamaño para que sea "apreciable" el rayo...
Se podria utilizar un amplificador de audio que comande un diac y este comande un triac,y esto sumandolo al circuito común de tu tesla,sin mas preambulos,con lo que te digo reduces bastante la circuiteria y las descargas electricas serian mas precisas con respecto a las notas ya que la modulacion de pulso directo,en este caso la musica,cada nota controla la descarga,eso si...
Tambien se podria utilizar un mp3  ya que depende de como esté hecho tu tesla,no habra sobremodulacion por exeso de beats...


----------



## orenes (Feb 15, 2013)

EXELSIOR dijo:
			
		

> Pero deberia ser una tesla de gran tamaño para que sea "apreciable" el rayo...
> Se podria utilizar un amplificador de audio que comande un diac y este comande un triac,y esto sumandolo al circuito común de tu tesla,sin mas preambulos,con lo que te digo reduces bastante la circuiteria y las descargas electricas serian mas precisas con respecto a las notas ya que la modulacion de pulso directo,en este caso la musica,cada nota controla la descarga,eso si...
> Tambien se podria utilizar un mp3  ya que depende de como esté hecho tu tesla,no habra sobremodulacion por exeso de beats...



Eso es, has dicho justo lo que yo quiero, que cada nota module la descarga eléctrica, sobre diac y triac no tengo ni idea de como hacerlo pero he visto por Google un par de esquemas y si me podrías decir si valen alguno y que valores le tendría que poner, o que fórmula tengo que seguir para calcular los valores.








Gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## EXELSIOR (Feb 15, 2013)

Mira yo no tengo experiencia trabajando con estos componentes,pero si conozco algo de teoria...
En fin...
Creo que usando un transformador de 220v a 5 o 12v,conectas la salida del ampli que por lo menos te tire unos 5 o 10 watts lo pones al 85% de volumen a la parte de los 5 o 12v del trafo y la de los 220v a la zona de 230 v que te dice el esquema creo que te servirá,ya que a la salida de 220 de trafo te tira unos 350v cuidado,puede darte una desagradable descarga,y con esto podria hacer bailar el circuito pero debes adaptarlo a la tesla ya que la misma debe tener alimentacion independiente,creo que ponerlo en serie...


----------



## orenes (Feb 15, 2013)

Ok, EXELSIOR gracias por la ayuda, los valores de los componentes se lo preguntaré a mi profesor de electrónica a ver si me puede ayudar.


----------



## chisporroteo (Feb 16, 2013)

EXELSIOR dijo:
			
		

> Mira yo no tengo experiencia trabajando con estos componentes,pero si conozco algo de teoria...
> En fin...
> Creo que usando un transformador de 220v a 5 o 12v,conectas la salida del ampli que por lo menos te tire unos 5 o 10 watts lo pones al 85% de volumen a la parte de los 5 o 12v del trafo y la de los 220v a la zona de 230 v que te dice el esquema creo que te servirá,ya que a la salida de 220 de trafo te tira unos 350v cuidado,puede darte una desagradable descarga,y con esto podria hacer bailar el circuito pero debes adaptarlo a la tesla ya que la misma debe tener alimentacion independiente,creo que ponerlo en serie...


 Y y como harias  oscilar la tesla necesitas una portadora si mal no recuerdo


----------



## EXELSIOR (Feb 16, 2013)

Jajajajajajajjajajajaja ya sabia que me iban a preguntar eso...
Yo ya aclare todo...
Cartas sobre la mesa...
Una tesla que con solo conectar la fuente ya funciona normal,ahora falta sumarle el circuito del diac/triac,con lo que uno deduce simplemente que este juego de diac/triac corta y conduce haciendo como switch en la linea de alimentacion...
PD:colocar algun buen "capo" (capacitor,che que buena abreviada,),en la tesla para que no se aburra la misma de tanto te prendo te apago por las notas de nuestro musico orenes...


----------



## orenes (Feb 16, 2013)

Bueno voy a ver si la semana que viene lo hago y os digo los resultados.

Saludos.



Y en vez de utilizar un amplificador porque no da más de 3V o a lo mejor he medido mal, utilizar un mosfet??

Aquí dejo un esquema hecho a mano para saber si es correcto.

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/515/img013s.jpg/


----------



## EXELSIOR (Feb 16, 2013)

Según la marca y modelo...
Las salidas de los amplificadores tiran entre 75 y 100 volts y la intensidad se deduce por calculo de vataje normal,osea es la misma intensidad de fuente...


----------



## LucioBarbieri (Feb 16, 2013)

Buenas, me gusta este tema, es interesante..

Orenes, te animas a subir el circuito de TODO lo que tengas? el circuito de las notas, la coneccion a la bobina de tesla, en fin, todo lo que tengas..

Gracias

LucioBarbieri


----------



## jquinchi (Mar 3, 2013)

orenes dijo:
			
		

> ....estoy construyendo una bobina Tesla y me gustaría que se pudiese hacer que reproduzca sonido.....



Hola orenes.
Resulta que solo hasta hace poco me he empezado a interesar en el tema de la bobina de tesla y encontré en la web un proyecto llamado oneTesla. Este proyecto cumple con todas tus espectativas. Te anexo imagen del esquematico y un video de muestra. Te recomiendo que busques al respecto.


----------



## orenes (Mar 4, 2013)

jquinchi dijo:
			
		

> Hola orenes.
> Resulta que solo hasta hace poco me he empezado a interesar en el tema de la bobina de tesla y encontré en la web un proyecto llamado oneTesla. Este proyecto cumple con todas tus espectativas. Te anexo imagen del esquematico y un video de muestra. Te recomiendo que busques al respecto.
> https://s3.amazonaws.com/ksr/assets...7b739d48921f7db651f78a44_large.png?1356578612
> http://onetesla.com/media/wysiwyg/onetesla_driver110_sm.png
> http://youtu.be/ycbxg9otDUo



Este no lo había visto yo, y mira que le he echado horas en esto, y está muy bien, pero me surge unas dudas, y es que yo lo quiero utilizar para sonido real entonces ¿se puede variar la entrada de sonido MIDI?, ¿puedo cambiar la fibra óptica por cables normales o incluso poner uno apantallado como el de las antenas de TV? y la última es ¿cuántas vueltas tiene el transformador toroidal?

Gracias, es un buen aporte.


----------



## LucioBarbieri (Mar 4, 2013)

Disculpa Orenes: 

En este circuito
http://img94.imageshack.us/img94/6200/12642345262628ft82240.gif

El terminal "Out" a donde va? va a la base de la bobina secundaria? 

Gracias, LucioBarbieri


----------



## orenes (Mar 4, 2013)

LucioBarbieri dijo:
			
		

> Disculpa Orenes:
> 
> En este circuito
> http://img94.imageshack.us/img94/6200/12642345262628ft82240.gif
> ...



El Out es la salida de sonido modulada a alta frecuencia, pero ese sonido sale con la misma potencia que los auriculares, si quieres construirte un altavoz de plasma te dejo aquí un enlace a un vídeo que subí del mío, que tiene el esquemático completo y un pcb en PCB WIZARD (está en la descripción del vídeo el enlace de descarga.






http://www.mediafire.com/?a99immn859iaj99

Si la fuente que vas a usar entrega más de 2 A te recomiendo que pongas un diodo ultra-rápido de protección o si no tendrás que cambiar el transistor cada dos por tres, te lo digo por experiencia propia.

Saludos y espero haberte ayudado.


----------



## LucioBarbieri (Mar 4, 2013)

Esta buenisimo! gracias.. te animas a mandarme la coneccion con el flyback? porque busque por todos lados pero no se que pines del flyback son de que cosa.. como los conectaste vos? mandme un dibujito en paint una foto o lo que sea.. gracias

Igual en unos años cuando amplie mi conocimiento sobre esto quiero hacer el del proyecto de OneTesla jajaja si entras al link que dejaron unos mensajes atras y buscas por ahi vas a encontrar la placa que ellos usan para controlar la Bobina.. esta hecho en Eagle asi que te vas a tener que descargar ese programita, es como pcb Wizard.

Gracias,

Un saludo, LucioBarbieri


----------



## orenes (Mar 18, 2013)

Creo que ya he dado con la tela, pero tengo un problema, y es que no se como seguir el circuito para conectarle un mosfet para la etapa final para darle caña, vendría a ser el equivalente a un amplificador pero en la primera etapa el transistor lleva una pulsación de 2MHZ en vez de llevar una tensión continua, alguien sabría que es lo que tengo que hacer para ponerle la etapa final un mosfet para dar potencia?

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/854/img048gn.jpg/

Y hasta aquí es donde me he quedado atascado, ya que no se construir etapas de potencia, de momento.


----------



## DannyR (Nov 28, 2013)

Alguien probo en ponerle un amplificador o pre a este circuito en la entrada?


----------



## Rock-R (May 14, 2014)

Hola gente,.. me veo interesado hace tiempo en hacer una bobina tesla,.. el circuito que nos compartio el Amigo @jquinchi es justo lo que buscaba!, pero el esquema no esta bien explicado,.. alguna ayuda con respecto de este esquema? datos de las bobinas por ejemplo


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 14, 2014)

Hola a todos dejo aca un sitio que demonstra un interesante experimento de un altavoz por "plasma" enpleando una Magnetron de horno de microondas domestico :http://danyk.cz/a_magn_en.html
!fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## yo16 (Oct 4, 2014)

hola sol un poco nuevo en esto pero hace poco arme una bobina de tesla usando un flyback con zvs y un capacitor de 3nf, obtenia arcos de 10cm, pero me gustaria saber que modificaciones tengo que haser pra hacerla musical, me guspataria que me ayudaran a aser un diagrama


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 4, 2014)

Hola caro yo16 , se no for muchas molestias, ? poderias ustedes subir lo diagrama esquemactico que armaste para pudemos estudiar como enplear lo que quieres?
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel lopes.


----------



## yo16 (Oct 4, 2014)

Éste es el driver para el flyback , luego solo sigue el circuito estandar de las bobinas Tesla, pero no estoy seguro si se puede hacer una Tesla musical usando un flyback ya que no he visto ningun video en internet en que los usen, éste es el circuito completo, disculpen si se ve mal XD, y unas fotos de mi bobina Tesla, los arcos son de unos 10cm  , pero aún no tengo idea de como hacerla musical   Alguna idea?  

Tal vez si cambiara el driver del flyback por el del altavoz de plasma, y lo usara en la bobina, pero el driver del altavoz de plasma es muy débil comparado al "zvs" que es el que yo uso, tambien he pensado en colocar un tipo de temporizador en el inicio del transformador , pero no tendría el mismo efecto de una Tesla musical como las que se ven en Internet.



			
				Daniel Lopes dijo:
			
		

> Hola caro yo16 , se no for muchas molestias, ? poderias ustedes subir lo diagrama esquemactico que armaste para pudemos estudiar como enplear lo que quieres?
> !Fuerte abrazo!
> Att.
> Daniel lopes.



Ya subí el circuito que utilicé , ¿ Alguna idea?

Vi éste circuito en internet, pensaba que podría conectar en lugar de lámparas el transformador de la Tesla, pero no se si funcionaría ya que no regularía la frecuencia en si, además tendría que conectarlo a la fuente del flyback no al flyback por eso no creo que de resultado, 
 además he estado investigando y parece que antes de hacer una Tesla musical primero necesito convertirla en una bobina de Tesla de estado sólido, alguien sabe algo al respecto?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 9, 2014)

yo16 dijo:
			
		

> ya subi el circuito que utilice
> alguna idea?
> 
> 
> ...


Bueno , una sugenrencia es : canbiar lo inductor (47 - 200 uH) que estas conectado entre lo center tap del transformador pusch-pull y lo positivo del capacitor electrolitico de filtragen de la fuente por un transformador ayslador con relación de espiras 1:1  y lo otro devanado usteds conecta a la salida de un  amplificador de audio de razonable potencia. La idea es sumar lo audio directamente a la tensión de la fuente que alimenta lo oscilador pusch-pull.
Asi variamos la potenzia del oscilador pusch-pull al ritmo del audio.
Ese transformador tiene que tener los devanados adecuados a la curriente que lo oscilador pusch-pull consome para no tener demasiada queda de tensión.
!Dudas adicionales , pregunte es un plaser platicarmos !
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## yo16 (Oct 9, 2014)

grasias por responder daniel.
te refieres a combiar el inductor por un transformador 1:1 y usar las dos salidas extra para conectar un anpliicador. 

tendria que ser un amplificador de potencia?, conetaria las salidas como si fuese un altavoz?,
podria construir un circuito con un 555(cimilar al del altavoz de plasma por ejemplo) ?

de esta forma podria seguir usando el circuito original sin tener que cambiarlo por el de una bobina tesla de estado solido?

posd: de nuevo grasias por responder


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 9, 2014)

yo16 dijo:
			
		

> grasias por responder daniel.
> te refieres a combiar el inductor por un transformador 1:1 y usar las dos salidas extra para conectar un anpliicador.
> 
> tendria que ser un amplificador de potencia?, conetaria las salidas como si fuese un altavoz?,
> ...


Tu dibujo estas correcto , bueno no creo que un sinples 555 tenga potenzia suficiente para modular en AM (Amplitud Modulada) lo oscilador pusch-pull , lo mejor es enplear un amplificador de audio con 10Wattios ao menos en la su salida, creo sener possible oir la musica o voz el la centella del Tesla , pero no espere alta fidelidad , jajajajjajajajajaj
!Fuerte abrazo y buena suerte en tu desahollo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## yo16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Daniel Lopes dijo:
			
		

> Tu dibujo estas correcto , bueno no creo que un sinples 555 tenga potenzia suficiente para modular en AM (Amplitud Modulada) lo oscilador pusch-pull , lo mejor es enplear un amplificador de audio con 10Wattios ao menos en la su salida, creo sener possible oir la musica o voz el la centella del Tesla , pero no espere alta fidelidad , jajajajjajajajajaj
> !Fuerte abrazo y buena suerte en tu desahollo!
> Att.
> Daniel Lopes.



muchas grasias por la ayuda empezare a trabajar en un amplificador con esa potencia , ya que no tengo ninguno a la mano. 
si tengo alguna duda la publicare , muchas grasias


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 10, 2014)

Acaso tengas dificuldad en sacar ese transformador ayslador 1:1 , ustedes puede inprovisar un enpleando dos transformadores de 12 voltios hasta unos 24 voltios X 1 o 2  amperios en lo secundario. 
Donde la salida del amplificador de audio es conectado a lo secundario del premero transformador , lo primario (110 o 220V) es conectado a lo primario de lo segundo transformador y finalmente lo secundario del segundo transformador es conectado entre lo positivo del capacitor electrolitico de filtragen de la fuente DC y lo center tap del transformador de lo oscilador pusch-pull.
Att.

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## yo16 (Dic 1, 2014)

la  modulacion del flyback si funciona, de hecho funciona mejor de lo q pense no fue nesesaio un amplificador de mucha potencia termine armando uno con un tda2010 de unos 10w y modula a la perfeccion aunque no se escucha muy fuerte , pero si se escucha la musica.
pero cuando lo uso en la tesla no funciona, solo produce pausas en los arcos( es desir q es como si la tesla se apagara), creo q solo cambia el tiempo de carga de los condensadores , por lo q los arcos solo se forman durante las pausas de la cancion, y cuando esta empeiesa a sonar solo se forman arcos durante las notas mas bajas o los sonidos mas graves.
pienso q al modular el flybac cambio su voltage y su amperaje de salida ( eso creo solo al observarlo ya q noto como si cambiara el ancho del arco formado por el flybac) y por eso solo produce q los condensadores de la tesla se cargen mas lento.
tambien pienso q podria ser cuestion de cambiar la cancion y usar una con mas graves y que  asi produsca pausas similares a las notas musicales .
si usara una cancion asi solo podria usarlo como interructor q ensenderia la tesla durante las notas graves y la apagaria en las notas altas, ¿seria asi? 
alguien tiene alguna idea?


----------



## Galc94 (Dic 10, 2014)

amigo te recomiendo un half-bridge  con mosfet y un fly-back de tv de blanco y negro, pues con esto puedes también hacerla musical, el diseño como tal de la tesla queda en tus manos.... este es un esquema que he conseguido con un simple 555 para que una señal de audio se reproduzca, tal como lo hace el altavoz de plasma que muestras.



al esuqema de la imagen le cambiado el mosfet por un irfp250n y para la salida del 555 en invertido la polaridad del diodo y cambiado la resistencia de 800ohms por un capacitor de 470uF la tensión ideal es de 10V para ala alimentación del 555 y lograr este voltaje a su salida, pues con el funciona bien el mosfet aunque requiere disipador pues se calienta





Espero te sirva


----------



## yo16 (Dic 11, 2014)

no se si funciona cambiar el circuto , he probado algunos asi, pero dan menor potencia en comparacion con el zvs, ademas creo q obtendria el mismo resultado q hasta ahora, pero seria buena idea cambiar el flyback por uno de televisor en blanco y negro, o almenos uno q resista mas tension
tambien estaba pensando en cambiar el espar grap y usar un triodo o tubo de basio( creo q asi se llaman) creo q asi seria mas eficiente asi como esta 



 . creo que si usara uno se eliminaria el ruido causado por el spar grap, y se podria escuchar mejor la modulacion
pero ni idea de donde encontrar uno


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 12, 2014)

!!Sin dudas algun es incrible como una armación tan primitiva y cruda  pueda fornir resultados tan espectaculares!!! 
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## shevchenko (Dic 28, 2014)

Buenas! buen proyecto, para modular una tesla necesitas comutar su primario con Mosfets o IGBTs normalmente en Halfbridge como bien dijo alguien! incluso como Flyback usando un solo IGBT y ahi si podrias usar el 555, PERO para manejar el mosfet o IGBT necesitas "encenderlo y apagarlo mas rapido"
Tenes que usar 2 transistores en "Totem Pole" (uno npn y un pnp) y que estos manejen el Mosfet o IGBT principal, de esta manera calienta mucho menos y tiene MUCHA mas potencia.
te dejo para que mires lo que es "totem pole" 

y un ejemplo de tesla como te comento (se llama SSTC)

Tambien podes usar una configuracion en "Darlington" que serà mejor que nada, pero Totem pole es lo mejor!
Podes usar un integrado mas complejo y pontente, el TL494 que es facil de que module musica PERO este maneja de a 2 Mosfets a la vez! 
Si tenes una fuente de pc en desuso ya tenes el 80% de los materiales!!! incluso ya armada la parte de potencia en HALF BRIDGE que a 20, 30, 50v andara genial con tu flyback, pero recuerda, no podes usar GAP tenes que conmutar el primario de la tesla 

Si usas un royer, imaginate que tendrias que hacer el bobinado que haces sobre el nucleo del flyback, SOBRE el secundario de la tesla directamente!!!  
para que el royer funcione mas RAPIDO tenes que achicar el capacitor resonante 
NO se olviden que si usan un trafo comun como inductor puede pasar lo siguiente:
Si usan el bobinado del secundario de 12v como "inductor" en el primario puede aparecer un voltage elevado por culpa de la frecuencia! como es en alta frecuencia no sera mucha pero podria dañar lo que conectemos ahi! (lo digo por que si usas de inductor un flyback, haciendo un bobinado sobre el nucleo con un cable y al conectarlo como inductor, el secundario se activa y aparece alta tencion tambien en ese flyback!) 

Se puede hacer trampa: podes usar un flyback antiguo o uno de microondas moderno, que no tienen la rectificacion, haces tu bobinado con toma central como siempre, pero en vez de capacitor/gap y primario de la tesla... conectas la salida de alta tencion directamente al primario de la tesla! (que no deberia ser muy grueso para que cree un campo magnetico sin dicipar toda la potencia antes de lograrlo) en esta configuracion vale el 555 y mosfet! 
Aunque yo me inclinaria por la fuente de pc, sin protecciones a 40v o un poquito mas, un potenciometro para variar la frecuencia y con Musica... podrias sacarle 300 watts  sin problemas!

Perdon por ser tan breve si alguien comienza el proyecto yo lo sigo y vamos descartando las ideas malas y algo bueno sacamos.

Saludos!



Y supongo que de un tamaño ASI
https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=ZCH41KCeKww

funcional/musical estaria perfecto o no? en las que he echo yo, al ser poca potencia combiene mucho mas que sea pequeña!


----------



## anajesusa (Feb 3, 2015)

Se que el tema esta un poco trillado, pero bue una bobina de Tesla de estado sólido casera cuyo toroide es una lata de cerveza
Va la primera parte


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 4, 2015)

anajesusa dijo:


> Se que el tema esta un poco trillado, pero bue una bobina de Tesla de estado sólido casera cuyo toroide es una lata de cerveza
> Va la primera parte
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ee8I6QdYick


!!!Premeramente congratulaciones por tu trabajo caro Don anajesusa  sin dudas todo el mui rico !!!! , haora no acuerdo quando aclaras que la lata de cerveza sea un toroide y si lo sonbrero capacitivo responsable por la resonancia "L y C" con la bobina secundaria. Toroide en correcto serias un nucleo (magnectico o no )adentro de la bobina propriamente dicha.
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## anajesusa (Feb 4, 2015)

Correcto Daniel, de acuerdo, creo que en el video no hablo de la lata como un toroide (menos mal ja ja) mejor sombrerete capacitivo. Gracias por ver el video y comentar. En unos días pongo la segunda parte sobre la fuente y el spark gap y después como hacer el capacitor


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 4, 2015)

Me gustó mucho che 

Si usas un Fly-back color ?

Los capacitores los hago con con botella de gaseosa descartable y film de aluminio de cocina

Probaste con el airgap dinámico-rotativo ?


----------



## anajesusa (Feb 4, 2015)

Hola dosme, use la fuente esa que había hecho con la fuente de PC, y un spark gap estatico que había usado en el proyecto del laser transversal, quiero hacer algo que se pueda copiar fácil y nadie muera pegado a una fuente de alta tensión, tengo algunos motores voy a probar si mejora con el spark rotativo. El capacitor es una masa, 13,7 nf y aguanta hasta un bombardeo norteamericano papel de aluminio y acetato.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 4, 2015)

En vez de acetato , uso el Pet de las botellas descartables , BBB 








El spark-gap giratorrio es terrible como mejora la Tesla , probá con algún motorcito con pila , nada de fuentes 

Quiero probar una fuente de PC con otro transformador idéntico (de fuente PC) invertido , los 12 con los 12 y un flyback color , que tendré que buscarle el +B


----------



## anajesusa (Feb 7, 2015)

Tengo una pregunta, casi todos los circuitos originales de bobina de tesla son como este 




Sin embargo en esas condiciones el capacitor no se carga porque esta en alterna y no puede funcionar el chispero, he probado con alterna y efectivamente no funciona, estan mal todos los circuitos de tesla de la red?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 7, 2015)

Hola Cesar 

Si es de baja frecuencia , pongamos 50 Hz , ocurre que al llegar la onda a un alto valor de ruptura fijado por el chispero , ahí se arma el cachengue y el capacitor si está cargado


----------



## anajesusa (Feb 7, 2015)

Mirá vos... asi que a baja frecuencia anda en alterna. Como no me puedo quedar quieto le puse directamente un trafo de cartel de neon 6Kv 25 mA, me hizo fruncir... las chispas que son de unos 7 cm flaquitas con la fuente conmutada pasaron a 15 cm y brillantes. Que tan peligroso es una descarga de 6Kv 25 mA?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 7, 2015)

Que bueno che ! 

Estás trabajando con el Spark-gapp giratorio ?

Paro cardíaco , fibrilación . . .  ojo con esos trafos de luz de neón


----------



## anajesusa (Feb 7, 2015)

Hice la prueba con ambos, el giratorio y uno estático y va mas o menos igual con este trafo, pero definitivamente lo descarto, mis seguidores en su mayoría son jóvenes y un accidente puede ser muy peligroso, aunque si que anda lindo ja ja.


----------



## shevchenko (Feb 7, 2015)

Buenas noches!
Yo use un flyback de tv color, y una botella Leyden (con un frasco de vidrio)* me funciono muy bien el gap giratorio*, ya que se podia variar la velocidad y la separacion del gap!!
Me quedo pendiente probar la misma bobina y flyback pero con un circuito halfbridge que me anda barbaro (lease fuente de pc como pwm) ya que esa vez use un ... Simple... Flyback... Driver (el comun de unas resistencias y un tr Horizontal... todo metido dentro del mismo frasco de vidrio y aceite! para enfriar y aislar...


----------



## anajesusa (Feb 9, 2015)

"trémulo de pavor, piénsate bravo, 
y acomete feroz, ya mal herido. 
Ten el tesón del clavo enmohecido 
que ya viejo y ruin, vuelve a ser clavo"
Piu avanti de Almafuerte Idolo!!!, de mis favoritos Shevencko....
Una pregunta para vos, con la variación de velocidad del motor lograste modificar el rendimiento? yo hice varias pruebas pero a simple viste no noto diferencias.
Va la segunda parte


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 9, 2015)

Wowwww , que lindo que andan 

Para el primer caso (con fuente PC + flyback + díodo cigarrillo) la lámpara halogena de 12 V conectala cargando la parte de +5V , o sea cable rojo


----------



## anajesusa (Feb 9, 2015)

por???
Una cosa extraña que me ocurre con la fuente esa de alta tensión hecha con la fuente de PC, funciona mejor estando conectada en la lámpara en serie del tablero, en realidad con unpoco menos del voltaje de linea la alta tensión es mayor...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 9, 2015)

Probá , cómo te dije , de cargar la lámpara de 12 V en los 5 V  , ya que reacciona mejor la fuente


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 9, 2015)

Hola a todos , caro Don anajesusa  ?? acaso  ustedes conoce ese sitio aca : http://danyk.cz/index_en.html ??.
Lo autor mui enbuera  tiene baja edad ( 28 años) es sin dudas  un capo de las altissimas tensiones y proyectos de altissima envergadura  haora quanto su nonbre , bueno eso ya  es mera coincidencia ,  jajajajajajaja
!Fuerte abrazo desde Brasil!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## anajesusa (Feb 9, 2015)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos , caro Don anajesusa  ?? acaso  ustedes conoce ese sitio aca : DANYK.CZ - Electrotechnic schematics, howto, DIY ??.
> Lo autor mui enbuera  tiene baja edad ( 28 años) es sin dudas  un capo de las altissimas tensiones y proyectos de altissima envergadura  haora quanto su nonbre , bueno eso ya  es mera coincidencia ,  jajajajajajaja
> !Fuerte abrazo desde Brasil!
> Att.
> Daniel Lopes.


Impresionante Daniel!! ya la he puesto en favoritos, sin duda un capo en la materia


Bueno va la última parte de ésta serie, la construcción del capacitor de alta aislación con acetato y aluminio de cocina.


----------



## shevchenko (Jun 14, 2015)

anajesusa dijo:


> "trémulo de pavor, piénsate bravo,
> y acomete feroz, ya mal herido.
> Ten el tesón del clavo enmohecido
> que ya viejo y ruin, vuelve a ser clavo"
> ...



Recién veo el mensaje 

mejoro mucho comparado al gap Statico (el de 2 tornillos) pero me andaba mejor con las revoluciones altas y el gap mas cerca posible, andaba mas estable, al bajar las rpm y alejar el gap, era mas irregular...  vi que estas usando capacitores de microondas... yo explote 1 (por así decirlo le apareció un chichón al costado cargándolo al máximo con el ZVS... y flyback color)
digamos que hay que limitar el gap al voltaje máximo del capacitor... una botella leyden es aun mas impresionante tiene una descarga terrible de unos 2 o 3 cnt, el cap de microondas llega a 5mm pero es una descarga igual o mas potente (tiene mucha mas capacidad!) 
Lo que hice con el cap que arruine fue desarmarlo, quitar lo dañado y con el material sano (cintas aislante y la de aluminio aluminio) lo rearme PERO poniendo el triple de aislante!! y lo cerre con cinta aisladora y prometí no acercar los dedos nunca... funciono muy bien a la primera pero la botella leyden sigue siendo tentadora, si podes hace la prueba cargandola con un flyback de tv color las primeras descargas son ensordecedoras! 

Si usas una fuente de pc como driver, al cargar sus salidas como dice dosme, aumente el ciclo de trabajo para mantener la potencia asi que el flyback adicional anda mucho mas, si usas una lamapra serie hay menos potencia disponible y aumenta el ciclo para mantener los voltajes estables... creo.

Lo mejor y mas potente es .... cortas la placa de la fuente dejando solo la parte HOT, debajo en la plaqueta hay una divicion en la cual las pistas de cobre no cruzan, es por ahi donde tenes que cortar, NO tenes que desoldar el transformadorsito driver, si es una atx podes sacar el otro trafo pequeño de la fuente auxiliar, y  donde estaba el transformador principal, el mas grande, tiene 2 pines ahi conectas tu flyback! ahora alimentas la fuente PERO con 30v, 50v vas probando... cuando la alimentes no va a arrancar... para arrancarla metes un pulso en el pequeño transformador driver que NO desoldaste, tiene varios pines hace la prueba en cuales 2 pines arranca, el pulso puede ser con 12v o menos es solo un toque y queda andando al maximo!!!
Podes usando minimo de ingenio, agregar un 555 y un mosfet para regular la frecuencia usando esos 2 pines de arranque! 

o dejas la fuente entera, y alimentas el 494 con 12v, la parte hot (los capacitores mas grande que están a la entrada, podes cambiarlos por algunos de 50v y 1000uf o algo mas acorde al voltaje nuevo y mayor capacidad) con un voltaje mas bajo, le quitas las protecciones y la fuente arranca de 1, y ves donde podes meterle audio al 494  

perdón por el sermón!  


Saludos!


----------



## viriato (Abr 10, 2018)

He construido una bobina de Tesla con los siguientes materiales  para hacer un regalo a un niño de corta edad pero no me funciona.

1 Resistencia 22K
1 transistor PN2222A
1 alambre de cobre esmaltado calibre 30 AWG 0.25mm
1 alambre de cobre esmaltado calibre 18 AWG 1.00mm
1 tubo de PVC de 12 cm
1 interruptor de palanca
1 portapilas
1 esfera de 6 cm de diametro 
1 pila de 9V.

He seguido las instrucciones del video y los materiales y las medidas son idénticos a los que el autor del video ha utilizado. La diferencia es que yo lo he montado sobre una placa de pruebas o protoboard para verificar el funcionamiento del circuito.

En mi caso, la bobina secundaria tiene entre 270 y 280 espiras aproximadamente y la bobina primaria 2,5 vueltas. He utilizado cinta de arroz para sujetarlo. Tengo entendido que Tesla sumergía la bobina en aceite de linaza o un aceite mineral. Hay gente que le añade pegamento a un dorso pero creo que estos detalles no afectan a su funcionamiento.

Como el alambre de cobre de ambos calibres que he utilizado es esmaltado, he tenido que raspar las 2 puntas de la bobina primaria y las 2 puntas de la bobina secundaria (no sé si el extremo superior de la bobina secundaria hay que lijarlo) con la lija de la dremel y juraría que lo hice bien; porque soldé cables prototipo a las extremidades de los alambres de cobre y he hecho mediciones con el multimetro digital en los extremos de la bobina primaria y secundaria y hay continuidad.

He puesto en marcha el circuito y he medido el voltaje existente entre las 2 patillas de la resistencia de 22K y hay voltaje de 7,2V. pero el voltaje que hay entre los extremos de la bobina primaria es nulo y no entiendo por qué. La bobina de Tesla recibe energía de la pila de 9V por la cercanía del bobinado de 2 espiras, que conduce corriente a través del transistor que se interrumpe periódicamente. y actúa como un oscilador de relajación, la resistencia de 22K limita la corriente que recibe la base del transistor y evita que se dañe. He polarizado directa e inversamente el transistor PN2222A con la ayuda de un multímetro digital y arroja resultados normales que indican que no está dañado.

Aún asi tengo entendido que el transistor PN2222A se calienta demasiado. ¿Pueden recomendarme algún transistor mejor? ¿Hay algún circuito mejor que el que utilizo para esta bobina? No me importa tanto la eficiencia (potencia) de la bobina como que los componentes no se dañen. Es para un niño, y tampoco quiero que sufra algun daño por descarga electrica.

Gracias por contestar.


----------



## capitanp (Abr 10, 2018)

esta mal polarizado el transistor


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 10, 2018)

diagrama mini tesla - Google Search


----------



## viriato (Abr 10, 2018)

Yo he visto varios montajes y son similares al mío y funcionan correctamente (al menos en los videos). ¿Podríais explicarme con más detalle que hago mal? Estoy algo perdido. Gracias por contestar.


















¿Influye el sentido de las espiras de las 2 bobinas? He leido que si el alambre de cobre que forma la bobina secundaria fue enrollado en sentido horario, el alambre de cobre que forma la bobina primaria debe ser enrollado en sentido antihorario.








DOSMETROS dijo:


> diagrama mini tesla - Google Search


----------



## viriato (Abr 10, 2018)

Una pregunta. ¿Tiene que ser alambre de cobre esmaltado magnético?

Porque usé alambre de cobre esmaltado pero creo que no es magnético...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 10, 2018)

Si el que viene barnizado  , magnético se hace cuando le circula corriente 

Aqui tenés dos temas para leer , no andes desparramando preguntas por todos lados !

Construite una bobina de Tesla

Como montar una bobina de tesla de estado solido


----------



## Indalecio13 (Abr 10, 2018)

Viriato tienes el transistor puesto del reves. En el dibujo que pusiste del patillaje, la pata 3 es el emisor y la 1 el colector. Dale la vuelta y veras que funciona.

Saludos.


----------



## sergiot (Abr 11, 2018)

Puede ser que esté mal polarizado el tr o mal puesto, o esté al revez el bobinado, el sentido de la bobina influye en la polarización.


----------



## juancarlos2000 (Abr 11, 2018)

Prueba invirtiendo los terminales de la bobina primaria


----------



## viriato (Abr 15, 2018)

Gracias a todos por vuestras respuestas.

He hecho mediciones de voltaje con el multímetro digital. Se puede decir que funciona pero no enciende bombillas LED de bajo consumo al acercalas a la bobina. Sale una chispita en el extremo superior de la bobina cuando acercas una pata de un LED amarillo y lo enciende pero claro, es para un niño y yo quiero que vea que enciende bombillas de bajo consumo.

He medido el voltaje en los extremos de la bobina secundaria y he observado picos de hasta 70V, no va más allá y tengo entendido que está bobina puede generar voltajes de 2000V o 3000V y esa es la razón por la que consigue encender bombillas de bajo consumo.

Creo que he puesto correctamente las espiras en ambas bobinas en el sentido correcto. La bobina secundaria en sentido horario y la bobina  primaria en sentido antihorario.

No me ha quedado claro si el alambre esmaltado de cobre es igual que un alambre de cobre magneto. Pregunté a alguien experto en electrónica y me dijo que era mejor que usase alambre magneto pero con otro alambre también debeŕia funcionar.











He hecho los deberes y he estudiado un circuito similar con bobina de TEsla en profundidad y he hecho un resumen de este video: 




*Explicación:*

Este circuito consta de una pila de 9V como fuente de alimentación, una resistencia 22Kohm necesaria para evitar que se dañe un transistor 2N2222 que es de baja señal pero proporciona velocidad para transmitir energía a alta frecuencia, un diodo LED de color rojo y la construcción de una bobina primaria de 3 vueltas y una bobina secundaria de 275 vueltas (aunque es mejor que la bobina secundaria tenga 300 o 400 vueltas) que va a permitir generar un alto voltaje y poca corriente. Una bobina primaria que se puede hacer con cable de corriente eléctrica de calibre 12 o 14, una bobina secundaria que se puede hacer con un alambre de cobre esmaltado magneto de calibre 28,29 o 30.

Cuando se alimenta el circuito de la bobina de Tesla  9V, se induce una pequeña corriente en la bobina primaria que genera poca corriente pero mucho voltaje en la bobina secundaria por lo que se genera también un campo electromagnético, lo cual permite encender bombillas ahorradoras de energía. Hay 2 circuitos resonantes dentro del mismo circuito, lo ideal es que la frecuencia de resonancia fuera la misma. También es necesario que la corriente sea variable, que pase de un estado de encendido y apagado y cambie de sentido en la bobina primaria, que circule de izquierda a derecha y en sentido inverso y que provoque una autoinducción a la salida.

En t0, no existe  corriente y por lo tanto no llega a la base del transistor 2N222A.
En t1, el interruptor hace que fluya la corriente de electrones y se bifurque hacia la bobina primaria y la resistencia, la mayor parte de la corriente flujo acaba en la bobina primaria porque apenas llega corriente a la base del transistor gracias a la resistencia 22KOhm. El transistor 2n222A entra en estado de corte y actúa como interruptor impidiendo el paso de la corriente que llega al colector desde la bobina primaria.

Durante el tiempo transcurrido entre t0 y t1, no existe una corriente de base y el transistor está abierto pero en t1, la corriente va hacia la base del transistor y el diodo LED que por estar polarizado en sentido inverso no debería encenderse; puesto que el diodo impide el paso de la corriente y el transistor pasa del estado de corte al estado de saturación, por lo que la corriente de la base y del colector circulan generando una corriente en el emisor del transistor. El incremento de la corriente que se genera en la bobina primaria en t1, va a circular por el aire alcanzando la bobina secundaria que esta formada por un alambre de cobre esmaltado magneto muy delgado que ofrece una alta resistencia al paso de corriente y que genera un alto voltaje de forma abrupta por la ley de Lenz que afirma que las tensiones o voltajes aplicadas a un conductor, generan una F.E.M. (fuerza electro motriz) que se opone al paso de la corriente que la produce. El voltaje pasa unos pocos voltios en la bobina primaria pudiendo alcanzar hasta 2000 o 3000 voltios en la bobina secundaria. En la bobina primaria existe un positivo (parte superior) y negativo (parte inferior) y se autoinduce un voltaje de sentido inverso según la Ley de Lenz entre el negativo (parte superior) y el positivo (parte inferior) de la bobina secundaria. Los electrones intentan salir por el extremo superior de la bobina secundaria y comienzan a absorber electrones de la base del transistor en t2 y el diodo empieza a encenderse y el voltaje de base del transistor comienza a descender y pasa de unos pocos voltios a colapsar y deja de transmitir corriente, la poca corriente y el alto voltaje en la bobina secundaria también cae abruptamente. Como el interruptor sigue cerrando el circuito, el transistor entra nuevamente en saturación y vuelve a ocurrir lo que pasa en t1.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 15, 2018)

viriato dijo:


> Gracias a todos por vuestras respuestas.
> 
> He hecho mediciones de voltaje con el multímetro digital. Se puede decir que funciona *pero no enciende bombillas LED* de bajo consumo al acercalas a la bobina. . . . .


Ninguna bobina de Tesla lo hace.  Las que se encienden son las ahorradoras con tubos fluorescentes.


----------



## viriato (Abr 15, 2018)

Oye, pues tienes toda la razón. He probado un bombilla ahorradora y funciona.

En todo caso, en la explicación del video dice que genera 2000 o 3000 voltios y yo con el multimetro solo veo que genera 70V.

Pues muchas gracias, sé de un peque que va quedar muy contento cuando le regale este circuito.

Saludos a todos.



Fogonazo dijo:


> Ninguna bobina de Tesla lo hace.  Las que se encienden son las ahorradoras con tubos fluorescentes.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 15, 2018)

viriato dijo:


> . . . . En todo caso, en la explicación del video dice que genera 2000 o 3000 voltios y yo con el multimetro solo veo que genera 70V. . . . . .


Yo no mediría la salida de una bobina de Tesla ni siquiera con el multímetro de mi suegra. 

1) La bobina trabaja con alta frecuencia que los multímetros no llegan a medir
2) Con la alta tensión puedes crear un arco interno (Dentro del multímetro), destruirlo o dañarlo mucho


----------



## viriato (Abr 15, 2018)

Gracias por el consejo, tendré más cuidado.



Fogonazo dijo:


> Yo no mediría la salida de una bobina de Tesla ni siquiera con el multímetro de mi suegra.
> 
> 1) La bobina trabaja con alta frecuencia que los multímetros no llegan a medir
> 2) Con la alta tensión puedes crear un arco interno (Dentro del multímetro), destruirlo o dañarlo mucho


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 16, 2018)

Si, mientras leia ya daba por  muerto el tester . . .  se salvó de . . .  de . . .  de . . .  de mucha suerte


----------



## viriato (Abr 16, 2018)

Para ser honestos, Mis conocimientos de electrónica están aplicados a circuitos de 9V para abajo. Este proyecto es algo puntual y para un baby.
Mi multímetro sigue funcionando. He medido el voltaje de la pila de 9V y marca valores correctos.




DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si, mientras leia ya daba por  muerto el tester . . .  se salvó de . . .  de . . .  de . . .  de mucha suerte


----------



## Duffman83 (Abr 18, 2020)

Hola a todos.

He construido una bobina tesla siguiendo este diagrama. Realmente he usado 2 TIP31C en paralelo con un disipador y sus correspondientes resistencias eculizadoras pero solo dibujé uno para simplificar.

La he probado con una pequeña fuente de 12v y consume 0,2A. Quería probarla con la fuente regulable que acabo de construir pero me han aconsejado que puede ser peligroso para la fuente. ¿Alguna idea o precaución que debería tener? La verdad es que con 12 V se me queda corta y quería ir probando a subirle el voltaje poco a poco.

Otra cosa. ¿Que diferencia hay entre esta bobina y un transformador normal? En ambos casos creo que la elevación de voltaje es igual a la relación de espiras. En esta por ej el primario son 4 espiras y el secundario 1.000 por lo que eleva el voltaje de entrada 250 veces. ¿No podría hacerse lo mismo con un transformador normal? Se que en este caso ambas bobinas entran en resonacia, pero no tengo muy claro que es eso y que ventajas tiene.

Saludos


----------



## yo16 (Jun 28, 2020)

Qué tal quisiera pedirles ayuda para armar una tesla de estado sólido de potencia media. El problema es que sólo dispongo de algunas piezas he visto varios diagramas y mucho que tiene otras piezas que no puedo conseguir o qué son difíciles de conseguir de donde yo soy ya que pidiendo las por internet tardarian varios meses más con la situación actual 

Actualmente sólo dispongo de algunas piezas 
 Mosfets irf260 x2 
20n60s x2 
diodos rapidos MUR1560t x2
Transistores de estos tengo varios valores la mayoría NPN la mayor parte de mis pies son de fuentes de PC y  electrodomésticos 

arduino mega
Integrado 555 
Integrado lm358 

una bonina Secundaria y tengo materiales para hacer la bobina primaria y tengo capacitores de cerámica 
dispongo de varios transformadores para usar como fuente 
Realmente Mi mayor problema es que no sé cómo armarla con estas piezas como digo he visto varios circuitos en internet Pero me piden algunos controladores para los mosfets de los cuales no tengo entonces me gustaría si me ayudarán un poco 


 la idea seria algo asi como en la imagen aunque no tengo los lm7812 ni el integrado de la antena, me gustaria hacer un controlador diferente para los mosfet pero bueno esa solo es una idea, si alguien sabe una mejor forma de armar una bobina de estado solido con estas piezas se lo agradeceré mucho


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 28, 2020)

yo16 dijo:


> Qué tal quisiera pedirles ayuda para armar una tesla de estado sólido de potencia media. El problema es que sólo dispongo de algunas piezas he visto varios diagramas y mucho que tiene otras piezas que no puedo conseguir o qué son difíciles de conseguir de donde yo soy ya que pidiendo las por internet tardarian varios meses más con la situación actual
> 
> Actualmente sólo dispongo de algunas piezas
> Mosfets irf260 x2
> ...


Y por que, mejor, no miras en este mismo tema alguno de los diseños que *SI *puedas armar


----------



## yo16 (Jun 28, 2020)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Y por que, mejor, no miras en este mismo tema alguno de los diseños que *SI *puedas armar


hola FOGONAZO ya revise y en efecto podria armar una pequena tesla pero me gustaria hacer algo un poco mas potente pero de estado solido 
mas que todo mi problema en el squema que subi seri la parte de control de los mosfets ya que no tengo los integrados especificos solo el osilador con el 555


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 28, 2020)

yo16 dijo:


> hola FOGONAZO ya revise y en efecto podria armar una pequena tesla pero me gustaria hacer algo un poco mas potente pero de estado solido
> mas que todo mi problema en el squema que subi seri la parte de control de los mosfets ya que no tengo los integrados especificos solo el osilador con el 555


Averigua que controlador de MOSFET consigues en Honduras 
Revisa en el foro los temas sobre fuentes conmutadas y/o amplificadores clase "D" para ver que controladores emplean


----------



## yo16 (Jun 28, 2020)

shevchenko dijo:


> Buenas! buen proyecto, para modular una tesla necesitas comutar su primario con Mosfets o IGBTs normalmente en Halfbridge como bien dijo alguien! incluso como Flyback usando un solo IGBT y ahi si podrias usar el 555, PERO para manejar el mosfet o IGBT necesitas "encenderlo y apagarlo mas rapido"
> Tenes que usar 2 transistores en "Totem Pole" (uno npn y un pnp) y que estos manejen el Mosfet o IGBT principal, de esta manera calienta mucho menos y tiene MUCHA mas potencia.
> te dejo para que mires lo que es "totem pole"
> 
> ...



hola 
*shevchenko cuanto tiempo *
queria ayuda con el squema que subiste el de la micro sstc
la cosa es que usa un integrado despues del 555 y no lo tengo seria posible cambiarlo por un amplificador operacional o algo asi


este esquema lo compartio 
*shevchenko*

me gustaria armar algo parecido, pero no tengo el integrado tc4420


Fogonazo dijo:


> Averigua que controlador de MOSFET consigues en Honduras
> Revisa en el foro los temas sobre fuentes conmutadas y/o amplificadores clase "D" para ver que controladores emplean


pues por la situcion actual en mi pais es dificil salir, aun asi ya eh preguntado en las tiendas de mi ciudad (solo hay una) y no tienen nada parecido a un controlador (se que suena raro pero la tienda vende mas que todo piezas para instrumentos y cosas de musica)
aun asi leere de amplificadores clase D
gracias


----------



## yo16 (Jun 28, 2020)

*U*se el 555 como generador de frecuencia con una resistencia variable  y lo conecté cómo en el esquema a un Mosfet irf260 , conectándolo a un flyback, funciona bastante bien obteniendo buena potencia y arcos de un par de centímetros aunque la frecuencia la baje de 200k*H*z a 40k*H*z , pero usando el circuito en el primario de la bobina Tesla, no funciona, será la frecuencia? *P*robe entre 40k*H*z a 220k*H*z y nada
*P*odría ser el valor del capacitor creo, tampoco quie*ro* usar mucho voltage y me quede en 30*V *, debería usar mas? *N*o quisiera quemar el  *M*osfet, tiene disipador pero aun así calienta un poco.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 28, 2020)

Si el flyback es de tv o monitor color , lleva un triplicador interno y entrega voltaje DC , la Tesla nunca andará con DC  🤷‍♂️


----------



## yo16 (Jun 28, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si el flyback es de tv o monitor color , lleva un triplicador interno y entrega voltaje DC , la Tesla nunca andará con DC  🤷‍♂️


si es de tv a color, que deberia hacer entonces?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 29, 2020)

Prueba con una bobina automotor o de moto-ciclomotor


----------



## yo16 (Jun 29, 2020)

Quería actualizar estuve probando un poco y efectivamente tenía un problema con el capacitor y con la frecuencia. Después de probar una frecuencia de 170 kilohertz a 60 voltios y con un capacitor de 10 nanofaradios, la bobina empezó a trabajar y podía encender un foco ahorrativo a 5 centímetros de distancia produce un arco como de medio centímetro, aún quiero seguir ajustando la frecuencia y el valor del capacitor, y por supuesto aumentar el voltaje, creen que debería cambiarle algo al circuito antes de aumentar el voltaje? Algún mecanismo para proteger el MOSFET o algo por el estilo? 
Discúlpen por favor mi ortografía nunca he sido muy bueno escribiendo correctamente. 
De antemano gracias por sus respuestas.


----------

